# -=]Green dragon HMPK boy and copper black HM girl spawn log[=-



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

Well guys this is not the spawn i intended to create but its not bad because both fishes are dragons and im curious as to what might show up in the spawn...i really wanted the male to breed with another green but the green female was really getting beat up so i felt sorry and tried the copper girl..and they spawned with immediate effect....sorry i didn't take pictures of them spawning i wasn't home all day jus got back home to see the surprise;-)

Male:



















Female:




















And pictures of them currently:




















she is a bit battered but she is in her tank with stresscoat and lifeguard to heal her up!


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

how old are you pairs? I have a green dragon just like yours


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

he is about 5 months old..and she is nearly a year old...and kool u got a green dragon too...post a pic when u get a chance.


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

That boy has got some excellent finnage!


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Love the male.:-D


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

hey thanx guys, but i have some bad news..wokke up to fing he ate 3/4 of the eggs...whew dunno why my fishes do this to me..anyways i left the eggs by themselves..and took the dad out..hope some hatch..


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

The father will eat the eggs if they are infertile,or the father is just a beginner.
My pk ate all the eggs last week.0.0


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

Fabian said:


> The father will eat the eggs if they are infertile,or the father is just a beginner.
> My pk ate all the eggs last week.0.0


 
well they have hatched!!! And this is his first spawn..i believe he is immature..but i counted just over 30 babies this morning remaining which isn't that bad ..it also means i will have to provide less brine shrimp ...but i would have liked to get a couple more in the lot..but im happy they hatched! ;-) baby dragansssssss


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Congratulations! Can't wait to see pics of baby dragons!


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

30 is plenty! Less to cull....

Jeff.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Less to house/sell
After the top 4 fish
All the other is sold or cull


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

bettaboyshiva said:


> he is about 5 months old..and she is nearly a year old...and kool u got a green dragon too...post a pic when u get a chance.


Here is my green dragon boys. Father is black dragon and mother is full mask blue but the whole tank is green dragon.

This picture is when he was 2.5 months. Now he is 4 months. Tell me if it looks like your green dragon?


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

well he sure does look exactly like my boy  very nice! I have another marble green male too im trying to spawn..i hope it works out..oh and i took pics of the babies for you guys..
@jeff and curly..change the figure to a bit higher lol...i did a head count 2 times this morning and i counted 63! ikr wat a surprise...and another surprise i woke up and saw that my blue CT male and turquoise female...quite a bit of eggs im seeing there ..will start thread in a while..

here are the pics:


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

baby draganzzz


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

these guys are free swimming around now..they still tiny and hard to take pics of ...will post some more pics sooon!


----------



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

pretty cant wait to see how they turn out!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Your male is gorgeous! I can't wait to see how the babies turn out.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanx guys!  here are some pics i took this morning not the best pics but you can see them...they eat like pigs the little ones


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

they are growing so fast


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey guys! sorry i havent been posting regularly ...i been kinda busy but these guys been busy growing ....her are some pics of them now as u can see more of them are looking copper and less green...there are about 60 in total .


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

my babies just about 6 weeks old


----------

